# Should the cop go to the beer summit?



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

If i were that officer i would call up FOX News so they could film me walking into my own house with my own six pack. Let the kenyan keep his foot in his mouth.


----------



## Honker Hunter 1 (Jun 24, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Honker Hunter 1 said:


> :beer:


 :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Id ask the choosen one why he felt he needed to get involved in the first place dosent he have enough on his plate all ready??


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Why not? Free beer! :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

He isn't that smart if he does. The other two goons will make his life miserable. One will lie about what the cop says and the other racist thug will swear to it.


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

Obama put him in a no-win situation. If he skips, he looks like an *** for not attending the 'peace-making beer talk'.

If he goes...well, then he has to choke down a beer with those two shmucks.

But in the big picture, he'll come out the better man if he goes.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

They have painted him into a corner big time. Also with the media play on it is horrible.

Obama wants to turn this into a publicity stunt. (Smart move on his part) He wants to help his image out since he jumped on this guy for doing his job. Obama knows he was wrong and wants to shed a good light on it. Smart political move. Now if the cop does not show up he will look bad not obama.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

if the cop goes i think he's looking for attention. somehow someway O will come out the winner even though he's a loser. the cop should stay home and leave it as-is. he did no wrong therefore--------------


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Obama was wrong, STUPID wrong, and he knows it, but unless I missed it, he has yet to say "I was wrong, and I am SORRY". I wouldn't go for a beer till I heard that!


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

green jacket, blue jacket, who gives a $^!t!


----------

